# Anong sabi mo



## lukaa18

Hi! I'm a beginner in Tagalog so my question is probably going to be very basic. I learned that "Anong sabi mo?" means "What did you say?". But I don't understand... isn't "sabi" just the root? Shouldn't it be conjugated in the past? Like "Anong sinabi mo"??

Can someone help me understand?

Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat!


----------



## DotterKat

Yes _sabi_ is the root verb.

It should indeed be _sinabi_ which is the the object-focus form, completed aspect (equivalent of past tense in English):
_Ano ang sinabi mo?
_
Liaison between _ano_ and _ang_ for fluidity:
_Anong sinabi mo?_


----------



## lukaa18

DotterKat said:


> Yes _sabi_ is the root verb.
> 
> It should indeed be _sinabi_ which is the the object-focus form, completed aspect (equivalent of past tense in English):
> _Ano ang sinabi mo?
> _
> Liaison between _ano_ and _ang_ for fluidity:
> _Anong sinabi mo?_



So basically, it should be sinabi but native speakers might sometimes speak in a gramatically incorrect way and just say sabi?

Cause I've been seeing a lot of root verbs being used in sentences and it confused me. For example, in this video at 1:42 she says "kailangan mo ng tulong?"

Also, other question: She says "gusto mong kunin yung kotse" but when I look at the conjugations of the verb to get, the closest thing I can find to "kunin" is "kukunin". Why isn't she saying kukunin?


----------



## DotterKat

Yes, as is true in other languages Tagalog general parlance involves shortcuts, placeholders, neologisms and other variations from standard form that may be a true evolutionary trend or due to simple errors or lassitude. Thus, _sabi_ instead of _sinabi._

_Kailangan mo ng tulong?_ is correct.

_Gusto mong kuhanin_ (shortened to _kunin_) _yung kotse? _is likewise correct._ Kukuhanin_ (shortened to _kukunin_) is the contemplated aspect (future tense) of the same verb and would be incorrect in this context.


----------



## lukaa18

DotterKat said:


> Yes, as is true in other languages Tagalog general parlance involves shortcuts, placeholders, neologisms and other variations from standard form that may be a true evolutionary trend or due to simple errors or lassitude. Thus, _sabi_ instead of _sinabi._
> 
> _Kailangan mo ng tulong?_ is correct.
> 
> _Gusto mong kuhanin_ (shortened to _kunin_) _yung kotse? _is likewise correct._ Kukuhanin_ (shortened to _kukunin_) is the contemplated aspect (future tense) of the same verb and would be incorrect in this context.



I just realized something. I learned that when pronouns like ko, mo, etc.. are used, "ang" must be used instead of "ng". So why is it Kailangan mo *ng* tulong? :O


----------



## DotterKat

Review the use of the non-focus maker _ng _and the focus marker _ang._

You will then see the difference between _Ang kailangan ko ay tulong_ and _Kailangan ko ng tulong._


----------

